# Working out Together



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

So I wanted to make this thread, I hope it is in the right place.

Anyway, I want to make a thread where we can all work out, get gym memberships, try to give each other positive reinforcement to keep it up.

Lets make it fun, guys and girls, lets try to see who can run the most miles, lift the most weight, and above all else, try to keep each other willing to keep going to the gym even when our SA makes it hard. 

Anyone interested?


----------



## Sylrose (Jul 20, 2017)

I'd be down. Been going to the gym everyday now, just need to push myself more to get to the point I wanna be at.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Moved to Support Groups.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Good idea for a thread but please me more inclusive. "guys and girls" you might as well be like "blacks and whites" there are other people in the world that don't fit your uninformed perceptions.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Sure. I go constantly. Though I only do walking and machine stuff (other than front lateral raises) so its not very easy to quantify.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

I want to exercise but I'm having some excuses-situations :cry, lets see how this goes :b


----------



## appledapple (Mar 27, 2018)

i once had the odd idea in order to do "online workouts" with my buddies overseas, simply put, it was facetiming while doing workouts so we couldn't skip the exercise, never actually happened though because it's just awkward doing that over facetime or any other video call.


----------

